# can changing the tire size cause damage



## xcr1500 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm buying a 2008 A6. It has 245/40 R18 tires on it now. I want to put 215/35/19 tires on it. Can this mess up any sensors or the AWD system in the car. I found a great tire size calculator online
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

It says when my speedometer reads 60 mph I'll actually be going 58.2 mph. I know that is negligible but can it mess anything up?


----------



## brad131a4 (May 21, 2003)

As long as all 4 tires have the same rolling diameter you will be fine. Just curious as to why you would put a smaller width tire on as this would mean less grip.


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

less rolling resistance, ie better fuel economy... that's all I can think of.


----------

